# BFP i think 10 dpo



## JAJuly2013

Its pink and seen without squinting IRL. Will retest tomorrow.....


----------



## tdog

I definitely see that :) xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## NightFlower

Bfp


----------



## Flueky88

Definitely bfp! Congrats!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Well i took another FRER this morning and the test line is lighter. Im hoping its because i peed in the middle of the night and it was only a 3 hour hold. But there is a good chance its a CP. First the miscarriage in January and now this....
AF due Monday. Not sure if i should continue testing or say screw it and wait for AF to show. 

Kinda bummed. The pregnancy in Dec/Jan was unexpected and stressed me out but once it was over i was sad. So i was feeling so excited yesterday.


----------



## JAJuly2013

I took another test this morning at 12 dpo and the line is slightly darker. Not getting my hopes up...


----------



## tdog

JAJuly2013 said:


> I took another test this morning at 12 dpo and the line is slightly darker. Not getting my hopes up...
> View attachment 1106952

I do see that and it's pink xx


----------



## Flueky88

Most definitely pink and darker. FX!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks darker :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck. FRER's have been rubbish recently, have you tried another test?


----------



## JAJuly2013

Deethehippy said:


> Good luck. FRER's have been rubbish recently, have you tried another test?

No not yet. I have some easy at home tests i will use this weekend.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Update
Took another FRER this morning and it was faint positive again..im so sick of the faint lines. I noticed some pink and brown discharge this morning. Just once and had some cramping for about 30 min around that time. Nothing since then. Im also having some mild low back cramps and my boobs are sore. 
I took an [email protected] test and it was negative but it was only after a 2 hour hold.
I then took an .88 cent walmart test and that was a bfp within 3 min and got darker as time went on. It had some color but not a lot. My husband could see it plain as day.
I just dont know what to think. AF due tomorrow or possibly monday. The waiting continues...


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it hon. Hope they get darker.
I had 4 very early losses in 2020 so I know how hard it is but hopefully these tests will pick up.
We are also ttc again


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon <3


----------



## JAJuly2013

I have started spotting red tonight. Looks like AF is well on her way. 
Side note, hubby has a consult with a urologist so he can get a vasectomy. So in the next month or so i wont have to worry about this anymore!


----------



## Pink.Rose

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Sorry to hear that. Do you feel done with your family planning? If not, maybe have a talk with your DH about it before he goes for a vasectomy?


----------

